# Emblem Mfg / NY...wooden rimmed



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2013)

How about this one?
Emblem Mfg badged TOC bike

Any info would be helpful. Is it worth the asking price of $350? 
I would think it has some collector value. 
Haven't seen it in person yet. Hopefully the rims are damaged.
Why is it, there is always one grip missing?


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 27, 2013)

not sure on a value, but. I'm pretty sure it has a racing rear sprocket which is rare.

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, these TOC values throw me for a loop. Without you guys piping in I have just what I can find here on the Cabe. I haven't done any research as of yet.
This seller hasn't contacted me back yet, so I'll see what happens. 
Thanks again Nick


----------



## bike (Nov 27, 2013)

jd56 said:


> How about this one?
> Emblem Mfg badged TOC bike
> 
> ...
> ...





When a bike had no drop or side stand, people leaned them against a wall...its just a theroy that that took out the grip eventually


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

With that kind of fork, I'm thinking closer to 1910ish. That is a huge rear sprocket... wouldn't a racing sprocket be small? yes. You could pull small trees with current gearing. Value $75-100 for badge, rest of bike $200 tops, unless it's a block chain, add $75.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2013)

What hubs would have been on these...best guess?
I also would imaging if the rims are not warped or cracked and all spokes are intact..there is value there.
Just trying to figure out if this is worth the investigation.
At $350 so far its a gamble and no profit.
And yes it would be for sale if I do pick it up, perhaps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

I might be a "keeper", but not a $ maker....just say'n.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good to know.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 27, 2013)

Just buy it off eBay, you can get it cheaper...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/37095143770...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=370951437707&_rdc=1


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 27, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Just buy it off eBay, you can get it cheaper...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/37095143770...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=370951437707&_rdc=1




Doh! If you could get it for the opening bid price and pick it up you'd be doing ok.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well he must be cooking for tomorrow cause he hasn't responded.
That sure looks like the bike with the chain draped over the top bar and all.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

Kinda looks like the same storage facility....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 27, 2013)

And within VA less than 30 minutes from your house JD...what are the odds?
Chris


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd be interested in the larger rear (sprocket only) $$ if you end up purchasing the bike and decide to part out. I have a project bike I am working on that could use it.

Thanks!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Hyde Farm Ga.*

Spoke to the seller last night and he gave me some history of the original owner of this Emblem.
It belong to his Uncle JC. Who died in 2004. He asked that I research the Family legacy and found this information.

http://bellsouthpwp2.net/e/w/ewinant/brief.htm

As he explained to me, the family frenzy to grab what they all could grab before the estate sale, he was able to snatch JC's childhood bike, this Emblem. 
He said there was an air pump also with the bike but, can't find it at the moment. 
When he grabbed the bike from the log cabin within the estate, he left behind the fenders. He said he had to grab and get out before a fight ensued. He seemed on the up and up but, you never know.
I plan on visiting the guy tomorrow or this weekend to see the bike. I have expressed that there is some interest in the bike but, for less than he was hoping for. Negotiations are in the works for a better price. 
I know of one member that is interested in the bike and will work with him on that. If there is other interest in the complete bike, then please email me. I will consider all request for the complete bike (if I secure it) in the order of the emails received.
It would be a shame to part out this survivor, especially when it has this type of family ownership history. 
If the seller could find a picture of his Uncle JC with the bike, that would be really cool. He's looking.

email for interest in the bike is 
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 28, 2013)

he might want to head back into the flame and grab the fenders from the cabin.

cool to know the history.

Nick.



jd56 said:


> Spoke to the seller last night and he gave me some history of the original owner of this Emblem.
> It belong to his Uncle JC. Who died in 2004. He asked that I research the Family legacy and found this information.
> 
> http://bellsouthpwp2.net/e/w/ewinant/brief.htm
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Picked it up today*

I'm a sucker for old bikes I guess. 
Picked it up today along a warped front wheel.
Amazingly enough the rims looked good (rear brake arm is Morrow). Spokes all intact. Seat has the typical leather horn separation. This will be a challenge to breakdown to ship. Have a couple members interested and will be letting it go to a better home. I just couldn't let it sit in the storage facility. The seller said he has a picture of his uncle with the bike. Said he also has the air pump somewhere. Would be cool for the new owner to have those items as well....working on it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 30, 2013)

Let's see that rear hub!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 30, 2013)

Glad it was saved,  sweet looking bike and that rear hub is really cool!  

Nick


----------



## wspeid (Nov 30, 2013)

Those may be clincher rims inside the wood.  They were on the Crusader, which had the same tires.  If so, you get off cheaply for repro tires.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2013)

what a great bike,i would love to have that........is it green or black?


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2013)

It is black Adam

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2013)

ah yes like an ex girls heart


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2013)

And the poorly double stamped serial number. Not very clear but pretty messy in the hand stamping.






Leather wrapped wood grip




Ideal pedal endcap





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2013)

still loving this bike​


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 1, 2013)

*emblem*

Pedal end caps  DSMC.    Davis Sewing Machine Company that is interesting.....


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 1, 2013)

I believe the Emblem factory also made Pierce later on.

_"In 1907, the Pierce Cycle Company was formed, separating the bicycle business from the automobile business. Percy Pierce, son of George Pierce, was the company's president. In 1909, the first Pierce motorcycle was introduced. When the company split, the Pierce Cycle Company was formed and the nameplate changed accordingly. These models were continued with little change until the company dissolution in 1918. Bicycle production diminished during the period due to automobile popularity and focus on motorcycle production. In 1918, the Emblem Manufacturing Company purchased the Pierce assets and again revised the nameplate to reflect the change from Buffalo, New York to Angola, New York and produced bikes under the Pierce name until 1940"_

GenuineRides


----------

